# why did one of my CLOWNS die :(



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

two days ago he was always wanting to stay at the very top of the tank then yesterday he was acting like he was blind eg bumping into live rock and the glass. he was acting bvery erratic like had lots of energy 

then kaput bye bye little boomer 

R.I.P


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

oh ya all my other fish are showing no syptoms and all water parameters are stable


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe its the fact that you chose to ignore all the advice that was given to you earlier.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that was what I was thinking. 

Sadly jano, it does not surprise me you lost one at all. It's a shame that that poor fish had to die.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a trigger 

2 damsels 

and 2 clowns

there is absolutly no aggresion amoungst them even during feeding

so it not cause i didnt take your guys advice


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe one of the damsels pulled a trigger on the clown?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Jano, no offence meant, I know what it's like to be a rookie, but take a look at this: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7909.

i know squat about salt water, but I know your damsels died because you chose to ignore the advice given to you. Review the old thread, you'll find every answer you'd want as to how to avoid this in the future. it's tough to keep a tank in decent order, so very much can go wrong. heed the advice of some of these old pro's, they know what they're doing.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Jano i went through the old post and see that the guys here have been a bit hard on you. I had a 33 gallon tank, it was quite a bit longer then your 30 but more or less the same space and i kept 5 damsels, 2 clowns, a yellow tang, 4 green chromis, and several inverts with no problems.. i had lots of people saying i was nuts but hey, its your tank do as you like with it. I have a 3 stripe damsel and people keep asking me how i have it in with all my fish.. well he is no problem at all.. So now for your little clown fish, well sometime fish just die.. for no reason at all .. no test kit can tell you if the fish had any health problems.. people get sick and die and so do fish. I have had one clown for 4 years but his partners seem to keep dying.. he has had 4 mates and only the fourth has lived over a year.. why did the others die, i have no idea. And just so ya know, i would have had a trigger in my tank also if i didnt have my corals. Right now i have a 90 with 12 green chromis, the same 5 damsels, 2 clowns, 3 truncate anthias( everyone bugs me about these because they get big) , a yellow tang and a blue tang)they say you cant keep two tangs together, bah to that) and i have no sump tank, just a canister filter and a prizm skimmer and a few powerheads..

do they look unhappy?


















i would back the other guys up if your fish was all torn up or you whitnessed aggression but if there isnt, and water params are good then the fish just died.. end of story.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

also, if your gonna get him a new mate, try to get a misbar version.. they have messed up stripes from inbreeding but tend to be much healthier.. the two i have now are both misbars and they are bred not taken from the ocean..


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

thanx Mike. you speak the truth, everyone says dont do this dont put this together and this will grow 2 big for the tank. Just like my trigger ive had it since its been a baby and its in a 30g and its happy as can be. Everyones like that trigger needs a 50g. Well it doesnt yet and if it outgrows the tank in a year or year and a half the ill figure that out when i get there.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

its funny everyone talks about size of tank a fish needs.. sorry but no tank will ever be the ocean and some people think they are being nice to there fish and catering to there fishes need but reality is we have them because we want them and were not doing them any favors by keeping them in our glass boxes.. we can keep them alive and enjoy there beauty but by no means are we meeting there natural habitat in size or food or anything.. we are just keeping they alive for our enjoyment, not there's.. and thats the truth!


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

look healthy non agrresive fish

+ i got a convict goby today and hes hiding out havnt seen him yet


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

what is the stuff covering the rocks?


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

its a purple algea all over the rocks really nice colours


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

sort of loooks like that soft fluffy insulation that is sprayed on buildings. That does not look like the purple agae I have.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like the purple sponge i have under my rocks in the caves.. you dont hve very bright lighting i guess as that stuff usually avoids light.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

that trigger is so small and cute.. i used to have a trigger, he was big.. 8 inches long and lived in my 28 gallon bow by him self.. i got it for 10 dollars at big als from the live rock tank as it couldnt be housed with any other fish or it would kill them.. even bit 3 of the sales people over the 6 months it was there.. it was the coolest and most intelligent fish i ever had.. but we decided to get rid of him as having one tank dedicated to a single fish was a waste of electricity and with the other 3 tanks we had we decided he had to go. I miss him though..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have any cleanup crews? Hermits? Snails? The stuff covering rocks looks odd.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

he cant really have a cleap up crew with a trigger as that is what they specialize in eating. crabs, snails, and shrimps is there natural diet.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

i HAD 2 HERMITS AND 4 TURBO SNAILS, the turbos have since died.
i will post more pictures asap

the purple algae covers the live rock which is in the light, i can look in the caves 
and see its not there
it also covers some of my coral 
if its not supposed to be there i will take some pics and ask you guys to identify it for me.
Thanks guys


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

actually the trigger had ignored the hermits and nasrius snails i have. He doesnt pay any attention to them. but it looks like the algae growing off the rock is supposed to be there


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

uh..i'm not expert but i don't think it's supposed to be there. I had that stuff growing on the rock when i started up my tank, made the rock look all fuzzy or fluffy any which way i don't think it looks good so got some snails and the hermits and now it's all gone all i can see is rock and that beautiful coralline....i got a mix of snails but the trocchus and the turbo snails are what did the best job.


----------

